# no kernel ".config file"

## carpenter

My problem starts with using the live cd to install (never again).

When I boot I get a blinking cursor, hit enter and loads, but the video is garbled until 1/2 way through boot then gets normal.

Login, startx and recieve the " unable to open /dev/agpart" no such file or directory.

modprobe intel_agp, I can startx with the xterm, emerged firefox, works fine.

modprobe -l, shows modules loaded for a 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 kernel

ls /boot, kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

readlink /usr/src/linux,  2.6.25-gentoo-r8

If I open /sys/kernel/config, the folder is empty.

I have had the agpart issue since install, I edited the make.conf file and ran emerge --update --deep --newuse world. Explains the new kernel.

With my limited knowledge, I have spent several hours to get this far and ran across this link https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-595526.html but ran into a roadblock as I cant find the .config file to copy. Not sure if I am on the right track.

----------

## oliver

gzcat /proc/config > /usr/src/linux/.config

Then "make menuconfig" should pick up the contents if you want to compile your own kernel

----------

## carpenter

Dumb question is: can I still use menuconfig to compile my own kernel after using genkernel to install? (live cd) I am reading the handbook now and not finding the answer. Suppose I could try and find out. Seems I read somewhere That I could not.

----------

## oliver

yes you can... as long as you're clear on the entries in /boot/grub/menu.lst and compile in the correct options it should all work.  Just don't delete the genkernel created stuff until its tested

----------

## coolsnowmen

There is no reason why you can't compile and use a dozen different kernels by hand, genkernel, and varying sources. Especially if they use different /lib/modules/ directories.

----------

## carpenter

Is compiling now, learned my lesson on the live cd, it would have been faster to use the min. install.

The grub menu.list works, but needs some attention. The xorg.conf had no screens or video cards. Make.conf had no use flags, I'm still learning which ones I want and which ones I need, I did ad symlink before compiling new kernel, and seems obvious I had some kernel issues.

I vote no on the live cd.

Thanks again,

----------

## jburns

 *carpenter wrote:*   

> Dumb question is: can I still use menuconfig to compile my own kernel after using genkernel to install? (live cd) I am reading the handbook now and not finding the answer. Suppose I could try and find out. Seems I read somewhere That I could not.

 

You can use the --menuconfig option with the genkernel command.  If you are using gnome you can use --gconfig instead of --menuconfig.    Do a man genkernel to see the available options.

----------

## oliver

 *oliver wrote:*   

> gzcat /proc/config > /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> Then "make menuconfig" should pick up the contents if you want to compile your own kernel

 

in reading that back, I may have written the wrong thing... "make oldconfig" should pick up the .config file and then "make menuconfig" lets you modify it from there.

Sorry

----------

## carpenter

It took some effort, seems to run pretty sweet right now. Turns out I do have a video card problem which probably caused some weird issues during install.

----------

## bunder

 *Quote:*   

> When I boot I get a blinking cursor, hit enter and loads, but the video is garbled until 1/2 way through boot then gets normal. 

 

re-emerge grub or remove the splashimage line.

----------

## oliver

 *bunder wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   When I boot I get a blinking cursor, hit enter and loads, but the video is garbled until 1/2 way through boot then gets normal.  
> 
> re-emerge grub or remove the splashimage line.

 

I'd bet money on the second option... I had the exact same issue last time I installed

----------

## carpenter

I commented  out the splash image and cured that problem. Got a few other problems I am working through, I am learning...slowly.

----------

